

Suggestions / Feedback etc. - Chico

Hey,
I submitted my website for yCombinator a couple of months ago, it was really not ready and I knew I would most likely be declined, but since then I kept working hard and now I am starting to see awesome results. I launched my website a few days ago and there are almost 300 new members daily.<p>The website basically is a video calling / conferencing application for free, directly on the web.<p>I am now going to look for investors now that I am having good results, it should be easier to find some since it's not at an "idea-stage".<p>Anybody has some suggestions or feedback to improve my site? Can be the look, text, features to add etc.<p>I got a lot planned for the near feature as for features :)<p>www.FaceFlow.com<p>Thank you
======
rohitarondekar
These are some of the things I thought could be improved -

* What's the difference between FB Share and FB Like? Even if they are different they should probably sit together.

* The background color of the slideshow could be something different - at present the whole site looks blue. The slideshow doesn't get the visual focus that it should be getting.

* Also the images in the slide show should be bigger without any rotation - as it's not required. Since this is a visual app it's best if the images have all the focus. Also maybe add a couple of more slides?

* The icons of the bullet points are not pleasing at all. Get better ones.

* The navigation in the footer is _huge_. Try to tone down the list or maybe shift a few items somewhere else. Maybe a top-right navigation bar?

I like the direction in which you want to take the site but I don't think it's
quite there yet. All the best with it. :)

P.S Take the suggestions/advice with a grain of salt. ;)

------
Chico
Thanks for the feedback! I got some points there that I agree with, I'm
working on a lot on the application itself (once signed in).

Thanks again

